# Underrated Horn solo pieces



## Baeron (Aug 8, 2013)

Greetings!
I would like to have suggestions regarding really underrated pieces for solo Horn (and any accompainment that goes with it)


Thanks in advance


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Schumann - Adagio and Allegro, Op. 70


----------



## Kommand (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know your skill level, but some underrated include Nocturno, Op.7 by F. Strauss, the Hindemith Sonata and Concerto, and the Gordon Jacob Concerto as well as Strauss's Horn Concerto No. 2, which is exceptionally more difficult than the first.


----------



## Reinhold (Nov 24, 2013)

The Hindemith Concerto is a great piece that deserves much more fame than it currently has, as well as the Jacob Concerto, and Franz Strauss's Concerto, Op. 8, which is not excruciatingly difficult.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Three Movements for Horn and Piano - Richard Faith


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

haha - I once could have told you a million pieces for this thread! It's slowly seeped out of my head after years of not really caring about solo playing but some (IMHO underrated) golden nuggets include the Malcolm Arnold concertos which are hella hard but fun and the Alec Wilder Sonatas which are a bit of a change (big jazzy/light music influence) but really fun


----------

